

Collection Of Puzzles For Programmers - ycombcj___
http://blogs.lessthandot.com/index.php/ITProfessionals/EthicsIT/collection-of-puzzles-for-programmers

======
timdellinger
Always fun to see more people doing things like this!

See also Project Euler for LOTS of inspiration: <http://projecteuler.net/>

I see these puzzles as part of grand tradition that includes sangaku
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sangaku>) and Martin Gardner, among others.

~~~
CountHackulus
The main difference between these and Project Euler is that these are far more
"programming" challenges, whereas Project Euler often boils down to brute
forcing a solution once you've figured out the one or two mathematical tricks
to reducing the problem space.

~~~
timdellinger
Googling for regular expressions puzzle turns up a few more of a slightly
different but related flavor.

It would be fun to develop a taxonomy and categorize the different
recreational challenges that people find amusing, basing the categories on the
type of "aha" and skillset required to solve it.

------
Ryan_IRL
Cool! If anyone likes these they should check out <http://projecteuler.net/>
as well.

